# GTX 980 - Welche denn?



## Jedi-Joker (25. April 2015)

Hallöchen,

ursprünglich wollte ich vor gut 6-7 Monate eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, aber konnte aus privaten Gründen nicht tun. Aufgrund der VRAM-Skandal von GTX 970, habe ich mich entschlossen eine GTX 980 zu holen. Budget ist zwar unbegrenzt (ja ernsthaft), aber möchte einen sehr guten und günstigen GTX 980 kaufen.


Meine Frage(n) nun: Welche GTX 980 ist empfehlenswert? Muss ich ggfs. noch in anderen PC-Komponenten extra investieren?

Hier sind meine andere PC-Komponente für den Fall:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed
CPU-Kühler: Raijintek Aidos
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB von G.Skill ( Ares )
Netzteil: Cougar A450/R



Grüße

Jedi-Joker


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2015)

mal schauen, so ein paar Modelle wie die Asus Strix haben einen Semi-Aktivmodus, der den Kühler runter fährt wenn man den nicht braucht, was schon Lautstärketechnisch ganz nett sein kann, aber das haben auch andere

Aber musst mal schauen, so schlecht sind die alle nicht wirklich
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...360.html?filter=price:564,1850&sort=price_asc


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2015)

Ich halte die GTX 980 für völlig überteuert. Die Bringt 15% mehr als ne GTX 970, kostet aber direkt über 200€ mehr...   RELATIV günstig für eine GTX 980 wäre die hier Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (337 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber ganz ehrlich:  160€ teurer als eine nicht mal 10% schwächere AMD R9 290X in der 8GB (!)-Version, das ist schon (trotz des hohen Strombedarfs der AMD-Karte)  derbe...


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich halte die GTX 980 für völlig überteuert. Die Bringt 15% mehr als ne GTX 970, kostet aber direkt über 200€ mehr...   RELATIV günstig für eine GTX 980 wäre die hier Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (337 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber ganz ehrlich:  160€ teurer als eine nicht mal 10% schwächere AMD R9 290X in der 8GB (!)-Version, das ist schon (trotz des hohen Strombedarfs der AMD-Karte)  derbe...



Ich zocke zwar auch, aber meine Plannungen sehen vor mehr mit Unreal Engine 4 zu arbeiten. Auch Rendering, Animation und Editing ist ein Thema (sowohl 3D als auch Video-Editing). Von daher ist die GTX 970 nach meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet dafür.

Ich würde gerne eine AMD R9 290X kaufen, aber der Stromverbrauch schreckt absolut ab.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2015)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ich zocke zwar auch, aber meine Plannungen sehen vor mehr mit Unreal Engine 4 zu arbeiten. Auch Rendering, Animation und Editing ist ein Thema (sowohl 3D als auch Video-Editing). Von daher ist die GTX 970 nach meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet dafür.
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine AMD R9 290X kaufen, aber der Stromverbrauch schreckt absolut ab.


 wie lange pro Tag benutzt du die Karte denn bei voller Last?


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie lange pro Tag benutzt du die Karte denn bei voller Last?



Aktuell benutze ich es gar nicht unter voller Last. Oder wie soll ich deine Frage denn verstehen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2015)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Aktuell benutze ich es gar nicht unter voller Last. Oder wie soll ich deine Frage denn verstehen?



Wegen des Strombedarfs der R9 290X. Der spielt ja nur bei Last eine Rolle. Je nach dem, wie viele Stunden du täglich spielst oder renderst oder so was spielt der Strombedarf halt entweder eine große oder nur eine kleinere Rolle.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (26. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen des Strombedarfs der R9 290X. Der spielt ja nur bei Last eine Rolle. Je nach dem, wie viele Stunden du täglich spielst oder renderst oder so was spielt der Strombedarf halt entweder eine große oder nur eine kleinere Rolle.



Schwer einzuschätzen. Beim Gaming zocke ich schon viele Stunden am Stück, aber nicht unbedingt jeden Tag. Beim Rendering (Video oder 3D) kommt darauf an wie groß das Projekt ist, dass du renderst. Allerdings nicht täglich sondern nur 1-2x pro Woche. Meistens mache ich erstmal viel Editing (Video) und viel Modelierung (3D).

Wie ich aber schon sagte schwer einzuschätzen, aber mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wird es viel.


----------



## svd (26. April 2015)

Vlt. kannst du zB bei dem 3D Programm rausfinden, ob es evtl CUDA (nvidia) bzw. OpenCL (AMD) unterstützt.
Oder nach Benchmarks des Videoeditors suchen. 

Bei Spielen selber arbeiten wohl beide Chips auf einem so hohen Niveau, dass du merkliche Unterschiede nur bei extremen Settings 
(und exklusiven Hardwarefeatures) bemerken würdest.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (27. April 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Vlt. kannst du zB bei dem 3D Programm rausfinden, ob es evtl CUDA (nvidia) bzw. OpenCL (AMD) unterstützt.
> Oder nach Benchmarks des Videoeditors suchen.



100% unterstützt es CUDA bzw. OpenCL. Warum sollte ich denn da herausfinden?



svd schrieb:


> Bei Spielen selber arbeiten wohl beide Chips auf einem so hohen Niveau, dass du merkliche Unterschiede nur bei extremen Settings
> (und exklusiven Hardwarefeatures) bemerken würdest.



Ich möchte mit allen, höchstmöglichen Einstellungen spielen. Allerdings noch keine 4k-Gaming-Einstellungen, dafür habe ich nicht den entsprechenden Monitor.



Wie siehts eigentlich mit Netzteil aus? Reicht meiner? Oder müsste ich in ein neues investieren?


----------



## svd (27. April 2015)

Ja, bei Spielen unter FullHD @60Hz ist, an und für sich, wirklich egal, ob jetzt da eine 290X oder 980 werkelt. 
Wenn du durchschnittlich eh immer 50+ fps hast und die Minimum fps stimmen, stört es nur sehr anspruchsvolle Leute,
dass du jetzt nur zB 57 fps hast und keine 70.

Aber beim GPU Computing sind die Unterschiede vlt eher spürbar. Wenn du da mal zB eine halbe Minute weniger zum Rendern brauchst,
und du das oft machst, ist die Wahl der korrekten GPU schon sehr entscheidend. (Wie zB die Zeitersparnis beim Bootvorgang von einer SSD
erhöht das einfach den Komfort.)

Gerade bei OpenCL sind die AMD Chips sehr stark. Da ist selbst die R9 285 oder R9 280X schneller als die GTX980.
CUDA beherrschen natürlich nur die nvidia Karten.

Darum ja die Überlegung, Spiele mal außen vor zu lassen und die Grafikkarte als Arbeitsgerät zu betrachten. Und nicht nur herauszufinden, ob
OpenCL oder CUDA von deinen Programmen unterstützt werden, sondern, womit das Programm besser zurecht kommt und schneller rechnet. 

Das Netzteil sollte eigentlich reichen. Innerlich ist es ähnlich einiger BeQuiet PurePower Netzteile. Aber wie es bei PCs nun mal ist, kann ungewöhnliches
und/oder unerwartetes Verhalten nicht ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (27. April 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, bei Spielen unter FullHD @60Hz ist, an und für sich, wirklich egal, ob jetzt da eine 290X oder 980 werkelt.
> Wenn du durchschnittlich eh immer 50+ fps hast und die Minimum fps stimmen, stört es nur sehr anspruchsvolle Leute,
> dass du jetzt nur zB 57 fps hast und keine 70.



Habe mir schon gedacht, dass es im Endeffekt egal ist.



svd schrieb:


> Aber beim GPU Computing sind die Unterschiede vlt eher spürbar. Wenn du da mal zB eine halbe Minute weniger zum Rendern brauchst,
> und du das oft machst, ist die Wahl der korrekten GPU schon sehr entscheidend. (Wie zB die Zeitersparnis beim Bootvorgang von einer SSD
> erhöht das einfach den Komfort.)



GPU Computing könnte es spürbar sein, allerdings hängt es vom Programm ab.



svd schrieb:


> Gerade bei OpenCL sind die AMD Chips sehr stark. Da ist selbst die R9 285 oder R9 280X schneller als die GTX980.
> CUDA beherrschen natürlich nur die nvidia Karten.



Kommt glaube ich auch auf das Programm an.




svd schrieb:


> Darum ja die Überlegung, Spiele mal außen vor zu lassen und die Grafikkarte als Arbeitsgerät zu betrachten. Und nicht nur herauszufinden, ob
> OpenCL oder CUDA von deinen Programmen unterstützt werden, sondern, womit das Programm besser zurecht kommt und schneller rechnet.



Meine Ürogramme, mit dem ich zurzeit (seeeeehr wenig leider) arbeite sind die Geforce Karten klar im Vorteil.




> Das Netzteil sollte eigentlich reichen. Innerlich ist es ähnlich einiger BeQuiet PurePower Netzteile. Aber wie es bei PCs nun mal ist, kann ungewöhnliches
> und/oder unerwartetes Verhalten nicht ausgeschlossen werden.



mmmhhhh..................dann müsste ich vorab schon mal ungefähr 50€ (kann auch mehr sein) vorausplanen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Also, falls du es wegen Strom noch am Überlegen bist, ist hier ein gutes Special von ht4u.net Watt vs. Frames: AMD R9 290X und NVIDIA GTX 980 im Effizienztest - HT4U.net

Da siehst Du, dass die GTX 980 um die 180 Watt braucht, die R9 290 um die 250 Watt.  Zumindest die beiden dort genutzten Modelle von EVGA und MSI. Sagen wir mal zur einfacheren Berechnung, dass es 100 Watt mehr sind. Die Kosten für den Mehrverbrauch pro Jahr ergeben sich dann aus:

365 Tage * Last-Stunden/Tag * 0,1 KW * Strompreis/KWh

Also für 30 Cent/KWh: Last-h * 365 * 0,1 * 0,3 = Last-h * 10,95


Wenn du also im Schnitt jeden Tag ne Stunde Last hast, sind es also ca 11€ pro Jahr. Bei zwei Stunden jeden Tag 22€ usw.  - dafür kostet die R9 290X mit 4GB halt nur 330€ zB *http://geizhals.at/de/asus-r9290x-dc2oc-4gd5-directcu-ii-oc-90yv05c0-m0na00-a1047193.html?hloc=de *also 200€ weniger als eine GTX 980, und eine R9 290X mit 8GB kostet 390€ http://geizhals.at/de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290x-tri-x-oc-11226-17-20g-a1223886.html?hloc=de    und bei der Leistung sind es wiederum ca 15% Vorprung in Games für die GTX 980.

Vlt. auch nicht unwichtig: die Gehäusegröße. Die R9 290X von Sapphire zb ist 30,5cm lang, es gibt aber welche unter 30cm.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (27. April 2015)

Bzgl. Gehäuse: Ich habe immer noch die "Xigmatek Midgard" (4media-Serie).


----------



## svd (27. April 2015)

Hmmm... wenn Spielen auf 1080p reicht und Arbeiten noch nicht so das Thema ist, würde ich persönlich dann doch lieber "nur" zu einer GTX970 greifen.
Trotz der schiefen Speicheranbindung ist sie, mit 350€, einfach die vernünftigere Entscheidung.
Weil sie momentan genug Leistung für, so gut wie alle, Spiele liefert, ohne dass du ungenütztes Potential im System stecken hast. 

Die 980 ist auf FullHD (bis zum Witcher vlt?) ja total unterfordert. Und bis du endlich einen 2K oder 4K Monitor hast, wirst du, schlimmsten Falls, wieder vom 
technischen Fortschritt eingeholt.

Falls dir die 3.5GB VRAM wirklich ein Dorn im Auge sind, würde ich höchstens noch 370€ für die 8GB Version der "Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC" ausgeben.
Falls Geld wirklich eine Nebenrolle spielt, die gute aber verrückte 8GB Version der "Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X Tri-X" für 500€.

Aber 600€ für eine, natürlich sauschnelle, Karte, bei der du im "Schatten von Mordor" wegen der 4GB VRAM aber nicht einmal die Ultra HD Texturen (der generelle Sinn
mal außen vor gelassen, hier geht's nur um's Prinzip) auswählen könntest... ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Also, weiß nicht, welchen du GENAU hast, aber der hier Zb hat genug Platz  Xigmatek Midgard III Qi (CCM-44ABX-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   der auch Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


@svd: die HD-Texturen bei Mordor sind eher Marketing. Man kann die auch mit 4GB aktivieren, und ein Unterschied zu den normalen Texturen? Is mir nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## svd (27. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @svd: die HD-Texturen bei Mordor sind eher Marketing. Man kann die auch mit 4GB aktivieren, und ein Unterschied zu den normalen Texturen? Is mir nicht aufgefallen...



Heh, ja, deshalb wurde ja, in Klammer, die Sinnfrage vorweggenommen. Natürlich ist das Marketinggewäsch und der Unterschied minimal.
Aber "offiziell" werden dafür ja trotzdem 6GB VRAM empfohlen, wie sie halt anfangs auf der Titan verfügbar gewesen sind (die ja selber eher ein "Marketingprodukt" ist).


----------



## Jedi-Joker (27. April 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Hmmm... wenn Spielen auf 1080p reicht und Arbeiten noch nicht so das Thema ist, würde ich persönlich dann doch lieber "nur" zu einer GTX970 greifen.
> Trotz der schiefen Speicheranbindung ist sie, mit 350€, einfach die vernünftigere Entscheidung.
> Weil sie momentan genug Leistung für, so gut wie alle, Spiele liefert, ohne dass du ungenütztes Potential im System stecken hast.



Natürlich ist das "Arbeiten" (also sprich Rendering und so) ein großes Thema bei mir. Bisher konnte ich es nur bedingt was mit meiner alten Grafikkarte großartiges machen.


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2015)

Renderst du denn auf der GPU?

Wenn du normales batchrendering z.b. in Maya machst, dann rendert das standardmäßig über die CPU.
Wäre vlt. hilfreich, wenn du mal erwähnen würdest, welche Tools du verwendest.

Hab ne GTX 780 Phantom und läuft alles super - angefangen von Maya, über After Effects ...


----------



## Jedi-Joker (28. April 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Renderst du denn auf der GPU?
> 
> Wenn du normales batchrendering z.b. in Maya machst, dann rendert das standardmäßig über die CPU.
> Wäre vlt. hilfreich, wenn du mal erwähnen würdest, welche Tools du verwendest.
> ...



Ich habe schon geschrieben, welche Tools/Programm ich verwende.


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2015)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ich habe schon geschrieben, welche Tools/Programm ich verwende.





Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> [...] mehr mit Unreal Engine 4 zu arbeiten. *Auch Rendering, Animation und Editing ist ein Thema*[...].





Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Meistens mache ich erstmal *viel Editing (Video) und viel Modelierung (3D)*.




Ja, wirklich sehr präzise ... aber bitte, dann lass es halt.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (28. April 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich sehr präzise ... aber bitte, dann lass es halt.




Hö......ich dachte ich habe die Programme geschrieben. Sry.

Nun meine Programme sind: Blender und Lightworks, ggfs auch Sony Vegas Pro.


----------

